# Happy Labor Day



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Labor Day to all the members here! I hope you have the day off and can get some prop work done! Yay!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy Labor Day everyone! Have a wonderful, safe day!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy Labor day everyone!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

In salute to labor, have a safe relaxing day everyone


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Labor Day to all!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy Labor day all!

I was actually hoping to spend the day finishing up the new front landscaping, but man is it hot today. Guess I'll just have to sit and relax with a beer or two...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Labor day!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Labor Day to everyone...or what's left of it! 
This pass weekend I jackhammered apart and moved a stone wall. My soar body certainly deserved to have today off. Glad to say that I have moved the last friggin stone for the year. YAY!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Happy Labor day all!
> 
> I was actually hoping to spend the day finishing up the new front landscaping, but man is it hot today. Guess I'll just have to sit and relax with a beer or two...


:jol:...or three or 12...hell...I've lost count!


----------

